# USB Infrarot Fehlerhaft !



## Crazy_down (16. August 2005)

Hi ihr, ich habe mir bei Ebay nen USB Infrarot Adapter gekauft_(Edisonsoft ES-620 USB Infrared Adapter)_. Habe ihn Angesteckt und dann über den Hardware Assistent INstalliert. Aber schon bei der Installation kam ein Fehlerbild.
 "Es ist nicht Ratsam dieses Gerät zu Installieren da sonst andere System Komponenten Fehlerhaft oder Sogar Ausfallen könnten."
 So in etwa lautet die. Habe schon alles Probiert was mir einfiehl aber nichts klappt.
 wenn ich es Installiert kommt Fehler Code 10.

 Könnt ihr mir helfen 

 Danke schonmal greetz crazy_down


----------

